# Who makes Custom Amp Head Shells?



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

as the title sais..Who makes Custom Amp Head Shells?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

you could try the cabguy, thats where I got mine for the Fender Twin Reverb.
TheCabGuy - Custom Guitar Cabinets


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

libtech on these boards does some for various brands, I think he has an ad in buy & sell right now.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

keto said:


> libtech on these boards does some for various brands, I think he has an ad in buy & sell right now.


I PM'ed him like 5 times..but never got a reply.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to try Saxon Cabs here in Ontario.

www.saxon-cabs.ca

Cheers


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

If you're looking for something different (and stunning), maybe Stephen Krych from London?

Krych Custom | Facebook


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Decibel Guitars said:


> If you're looking for something different (and stunning), maybe Stephen Krych from London?
> 
> Krych Custom | Facebook



yeah...he does some amazing work with wood..but i'm not into those things personnaly. looking for something more straight foward


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Man, I gotta get a shop built.... I am missing lots of building opportunities


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Man, I gotta get a shop built.... I am missing lots of building opportunities


I'll second that Jim. 

Given the pics I have seen, Jim does great work with pine and box/dovetail joints. 

We are exchanging PMs re: having him make a custom amp head cab for me.

Cheers


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> yeah...he does some amazing work with wood..but i'm not into those things personnaly. looking for something more straight foward


Then tell him what you want and let him do it? It's only as extravagant as you want.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the help folks..i just struck a deal with our local Maker..Libteck..


----------

